# Scotish oatcakes and peanut butter



## brothergrim (Feb 19, 2011)

As above are this a good idea for a snack?, tastes nice


----------



## AaronBurns (Aug 5, 2012)

yeah mate have these quite regularly, only a few mind, unless you're bulking up in that case eat away man :laugh:


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

i have em pretty much every day, nairns oat cakes made into little peanut butter sandwiches yummy


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Yes, very nice. I loved them even without peanut butter when I was bulking.


----------

